# 36/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Feb 21, 2011)

Aight... Time for week 36. This one was inspired by Mike, too. Will be drawing from the other thread with ideas for the next couple weeks. Thanks to all who gave input. 

This week's theme is:

IN A ROW

Get a shot of at least three of something lined up in a row. Maybe we should have saved this one for plantin' season when the gardens fire up!  

Enjoy, and review the rules..

HERE


----------



## stev (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## wvdawg (Feb 24, 2011)

*Brown Pelicans*

In a row, in a row, in a row . . .


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2011)

Pool Balls


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Feb 25, 2011)

wvdawg said:


> In a row, in a row, in a row . . .


Great pic. 

I'm guessing someone is cleaning fish?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 25, 2011)

Crickett said:


> Pool Balls


 
No wonder you haven't been shootin pics Crickett you've been to busy shootin pool    GREAT shot Christy  

Plow blades in a line


----------



## cornpile (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## Crickett (Feb 26, 2011)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> No wonder you haven't been shootin pics Crickett you've been to busy shootin pool    GREAT shot Christy
> 
> Plow blades in a line



Cool shot Mike!



cornpile said:


>



Very interesting! Never would've thought of that 1! I like it!


----------



## cornpile (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks Crickett,you all post some killer shots.This is the zipper in my old worn out carhartt work jacket.


----------



## USbowhuntr (Feb 26, 2011)

sorry its been so long. Was in Venice today for Carnivale (plenty of those pics to come) saw this and knew it would fit this challenge perfectly.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 26, 2011)

USbowhuntr said:


> sorry its been so long. Was in Venice today for Carnivale (plenty of those pics to come) saw this and knew it would fit this challenge perfectly.



I'm so jealous! I can't wait to see you're other shots! That's a great shot for the challenge!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 26, 2011)

been shooting some but haven't joined in on the weekly topic in too long and i am sorry about that .  i got this one today for my entry.  yall posted some great ones already !!!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 26, 2011)

Some fantastic shots this week ya'll!  Great variety of ideas!  Well done!


----------



## stev (Feb 26, 2011)

maybe be the new theme next week could be statues.


----------



## Niner (Feb 27, 2011)

A (crooked) fence row...


----------



## Topwater (Feb 27, 2011)

*Fence Line*

Fence line.


----------



## Topwater (Feb 27, 2011)

Crickett said:


> Pool Balls



Fantastic Shot.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 27, 2011)

FERAL ONE said:


> been shooting some but haven't joined in on the weekly topic in too long and i am sorry about that .  i got this one today for my entry.  yall posted some great ones already !!!



That's a great family portrait!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Feb 28, 2011)

*aquatic poker*

frogs over goldfish


----------



## Topwater (Feb 28, 2011)

Lee Woodie said:


> frogs over goldfish



I really like this one a lot.  I love frog pictures.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Feb 28, 2011)

Topwater said:


> I really like this one a lot.  I love frog pictures.



nice job on the fence what kind of vines you got growing


----------



## Topwater (Feb 28, 2011)

Lee Woodie said:


> nice job on the fence what kind of vines you got growing



This shot was taken at Daucet Trails Nature Center.  The vines looked like grapes to me.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 28, 2011)

Woo hoo!  One of our best weeks yet!  Nice job everyone!


----------



## carver (Feb 28, 2011)

*metal gate*


----------

